# Nursing Jobs in Dubai



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there,

My wife is planning to get a Nursing job in dubai in the coming months when we move to Dubai.
Can anyone tell me what sort of hours a Nurse (ICU) does in a Duabi hospital on average?
Also if anyone could give an indication on an average Salary (5yrs exp) or any other Nursing info at all it would be appreciated!
thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My understanding is long hours, ten to twelve hour shifts and low pay. The accomodations are provided. A nurse lives in the building across from mine and is in a shared one bedroom with another nurse. She makes 5,000 a month and says that salary is higher then others as she is older and has worked in kuwait for a long time before she accepted this position. 

Would suggest contacting all the hospitals in the private sector and see if you guys can find someone who will pay for a western educated and native english speaker. Good luck.


----------

